# عن معادلة آينشتاين الشهيرة | مقال مترجم



## هندسة.نت (17 سبتمبر 2009)

عن موقع هندسة نت 
المقال الأصلي http://www.handsah.net/archives/468








تشرح هذه المعادلة الشهيرة العلاقة بين الكتلة والطاقة وسرعة الضوء حيث تقول بأن الكلتلة (m) مساوية للطاقة (E).
ملاحظة العلاقة بين هذين المقدارين هي الحركة العبقرية لآينشتاين. يأتي مربع سرعة الضوء (C^2) إلى المعادلة ليخبرنا بالضبط عن مقدار الطاقة التي يمثلها مقدار معطى من الكتلة.
في عالم العمليات التحت ذرية، يمكن أن تتحول كتلة الجزيئات إلى طاقة على شكل ضوء أو حرارة أو حركة. وبالمثل، يمكن للطاقة أيضاً أن تتحول إلى الكتلة.
تستغل مسرعات الجزيئات هذه الفكرة عبر صدم جزيئات تتحرك بسرعة كبيرة. الطاقة العالية من هذه الصدامات تتحول إلى جزيئات جديدة يمكن لها أن تمتلك كتلة أكبر من الجزيئات الأساسية المتصادمة.
تحويل الكتلة إلى طاقة هو الهدف الذي يسعى إليه العلماء من عملية الإندماج النووي. دمج البروتونات والنترونات يظهر في نواة كتلتها الكلية أقل من مكوناتها. تظهر الكتلة الضائعة على شكل طاقة، والتي يمكن جمعها – نظرياً – لأغراض مفيدة : E=mc^2
للتحويل بين الكتلة والطاقة نتائج بعيدة. محرك سيارتك يعمل على وقود المستحاثات الذي أتى من نباتات ماقبل التاريخ. حصلت النباتات هذه على طاقتها من ضوء الشمس الذي أنتج أساساً من تفاعلات الإندماج النووي فيها. إذاً فسيارتك – ونظرياً كل النشاطات الأخرى على الأرض – تعمل في النهاية اعتماداً على E=mc^2
بيتر ميرز – جامعة برنستون
من عدد شباط 2005 من مجلة Symmetry للفيزياء الجزيئية – مجلة مشتركة بين FermiLab و SLAC
تحميل الملف الأصلي PDF​


----------



## م/عادل حسن (5 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك
ومشكوووووووووور على الموضوع
بس النظريه النسبيه لاينشتين
فيه النظريه النسبيه العامه والنظريه الخاصه 
وفيه كتب كتيير اتكلمت عن النظريه النسبيه وكيف تم التحقق من صحتها
وهى موجوده على الانترنت
ومنها موقع الدكتور حازم سكيك


----------



## مهندس أول (7 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراً على المعلومة


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (9 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل ، وننتظر منك المزيد .
مع تحياتي ،،


----------



## محمدعبدالرحيم2 (11 أكتوبر 2009)

ما قصرتة تقبل مروري


----------

